# Urban Cadpat



## CrazyCanuck (29 Nov 2006)

I'm not sure if this has already been posted but in a recent issue of Maclean's magizine, the University ranking one, there is a fold out CF recruiting ad, in this ad there are two pictures containing Soldiers wearing what appears to be a pattern similar to the USMC Urban MARPAT though the colours seem a bit darker, I was wondering wether this was just done for the sake of the pictures being taken and is not available as standard kit or if it is already in circulation.


----------



## Pte_Martin (29 Nov 2006)

Do you know the website or if youhave a picture, that will we can all see exactly what you mean


----------



## armyvern (29 Nov 2006)

http://www.hyperstealth.com/CADPAT-MARPAT.htm


----------



## CrazyCanuck (29 Nov 2006)

Sorry, afraid I don't, i didn't think to scan it into the computer, but I'm fairly certain it was a November issue of Maclean's


----------



## Lerch (29 Nov 2006)

It was probably just the lighting or done for the picture.
AFAIK there's only TW, AR and WO.


----------



## cadettrooper (29 Nov 2006)

i've seen the Ad, no it's not some new pattern. the Ad is just B&W ;D


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2006)

Lerch said:
			
		

> and WO.



....and what exactly is "WO"


----------



## CrazyCanuck (29 Nov 2006)

I don't think the ad was black and white because in one of the pictures there appeared to be soldiers in both TR and what I can only guess is "Urban" unless of course you mean that only certain parts of the image were black and white.


----------



## armyvern (29 Nov 2006)

Development is on-going for Arctic and Urban patterns

(and by WO I'm going to assume he's talking Winter Ops/Arctic)

Did the Urban ones in the ad look like this??:


----------



## Lerch (29 Nov 2006)

Yes, by WO I was referring to the Winter Operations shell that's coming along the line.


----------



## armyvern (29 Nov 2006)

Lerch said:
			
		

> Yes, by WO I was referring to the Winter Operations shell that's coming along the line.



Ah yes. That's what I figured.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (29 Nov 2006)

As far as i can remember that picture looks fairly similar but not exact, the best description that i can come up with at the moment is that it's basically Urban Marpat just the colour's are slightly darker


----------



## ex-Sup (29 Nov 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Development is on-going for Arctic and Urban patterns



Just to elaborate, this quote is right from the forces website...I must be really bored to be looking this up  


> Canada is also participating in NATO studies to determine the requirements and advantages of an urban camouflage pattern.


http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=33


----------



## qjdb (30 Nov 2006)

And you will note that article is from June 16, 2003

So, while it may be happening, I wouldn't hold your breath that it is going to be anytime soon.

QB


----------



## CrazyCanuck (30 Nov 2006)

Just a note: the Maclean's magizine  I found this in was the November 13th 2006 issue


----------



## armyvern (30 Nov 2006)

And the pic I posted of the urban cadpat is post-2003 as well.


----------



## qjdb (30 Nov 2006)

alrighty, I'll just shut up now


----------



## George Wallace (30 Nov 2006)

I have a sneaky suspicion that this whole topic started from the fact that picture in question may have been of two soldiers of the CF wearing CADPAT; with one wearing a "fresh out of the QM" pair, and the other wearing a pair that had been washed 100 times and been in the sun and rain of the Field for just a few days...... :


----------



## CrazyCanuck (1 Dec 2006)

Actually there were three in one picture and multiples in another one, and as  I have pointed out it's a very recent edition so it's probably readily available at your local library as I can't help with the description anymore


----------



## cadettrooper (1 Dec 2006)

i think theres a copy of the issue somewhere down at my work. i'll see if i can scan a pic..................


----------



## CrazyCanuck (1 Dec 2006)

Much appreciated Trakalo


----------



## Bomber (1 Dec 2006)

On a side note, I did a NATO urban ID challenge yesterday, the only guy I kept missing was th one standing on the rail car next to a mortar.  I have no idea why I couldn;t find him, but eventually I got it.

This was a where's waldo style trial, find the troop as he hides in a blown out city, rail yard, inducstial compex, and other locals.  Good fun indeed.


----------



## Scratch_043 (1 Dec 2006)

Bomber, what were the rules of the game? were troops able to use their surroundings and use their choice of camo? or were all the soldiers dressed the same in their cadpat, not being able to lie down, hide, crouck, etc. and were you in a fixed position to conduct the search (in eyeshot) or do you travel a path through the the village and scan as you move?


----------



## darmil (3 Dec 2006)

Is that the big Maclean's issue on the universities across Canada?I might have seen that same Ad ,I was looking through a Maclean's magazine. When I came across the CF Ad, 
to me it looked like poor lighting, if that was the same ad which I think its is ..... it's CADPAT.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (3 Dec 2006)

You'd think that if they were going to make a recruiting ad or any ad for that matter that they would use good lighting... unless of course they had budget cuts it is Canada after all


----------



## armyvern (3 Dec 2006)

Hmmm, or perhaps it wasn't lighting. There are some prototype Urban cadpat around; a couple of us already told you guys that.


----------



## Bomber (4 Dec 2006)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Bomber, what were the rules of the game? were troops able to use their surroundings and use their choice of camo? or were all the soldiers dressed the same in their cadpat, not being able to lie down, hide, crouck, etc. and were you in a fixed position to conduct the search (in eyeshot) or do you travel a path through the the village and scan as you move?



Looking at pictures on a laptop, some of the guys had noraml TW or OD  or other NATO camoflage on, some had more urbanized clothes.  Thety were scattered around in all kinds of places, and the goal was to find them and click on them as quickly as possible.  Ranges were from right in front of you, to about 400-500 meters out.  The guy 500 meters out was hiding under a water or fuel tank, the shadow left only the shape of his head visible, scrim would have obscured him completely.  These were all still photos, so no motion ot pick up.  I beleive the test was more to find the naked eyes visual range and detection speed than to pick the next urban cam.


----------



## Scratch_043 (4 Dec 2006)

yeah, that's what I expected, but I had assumed that it was a live drill; detection and camouflage exercise.


----------



## medaid (12 Dec 2006)

okie dokie want a pic of the Arctic Region CADPAT? Feast your eyes on THIS!


http://www.geocities.com/specialairservice22nd/CADPATS.html

yeah...I was bored I did a search and voila there it was! next to the arid table cloth and linens! Funny though... how an SAS want to be army cadet was able to get a picture when everyone else was searching our heads off  ;D....I mean we're SUPPOSED to know about these things right?


----------

